# Aurora Monsters of the Movies The Bride of Kong



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks to Pete we now have the Bride of Kong and also just finished her.:thumbsup:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Great job Wolf (and Pete)!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks DuckFink


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Great mate!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Cool shading! 

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Excellent Dan...Looks cool :thumbsup:
I'm working on mine right now, making her shirt appear sheer as in the original movie. Any tips?....YOU BET!
These added features would have probably been eliminated had it gone into full production ,as they were on Vampi and, from what I understand, the Cro-magnon Woman.
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm gonna have a shot at doing the see-thru look too Denis. I've never tried it before so I think it's gonna be hit or miss:drunk:. I'll probably paint the see thru areas pale flesh then dust on the clothing colour with the airbrush. I'll just apply more paint as I get further away from the skin. I don't know if it'll work but I'm going to give it a shot....

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Chris and Denis for the compliments.Now looking forward to seeing you both build her up.:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just thought add a group shot of just about all the Aurora MOTM kits.Missing is Ghidorah wich have that is currently in the works


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Great work as usual, Wolfie. This Bride would be 1/13th scale yes? As in, the same scale as the Monster Scenes...?



mcdougall said:


> ...making her shirt appear sheer as in the original movie. Any tips?...


 It would help use a little epoxy putty to add a little detail to the shirt area, mcdee. maybe some wrinkles caused by the, ah, underlying sturctures. Then you could paint the bride as if there were no clothes, followed by a misting of her shirt color. Areas of the shirt that were not in immediate contact with the skin would be brushed an opaque shirt color.

But why should I be intruding here, when Dave Metzner can explain these things so much better?

Mark McG.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Mark McGovern said:


> Great work as usual, Wolfie. This Bride would be 1/13th scale yes? As in, the same scale as the Monster Scenes...?Mark McG.


Thanks Mark for the compliments:dude: and yes she is the same scale as the rest of the monsters of the movies and monster scenes except for the Giant Insect and Ghidorah and Rodan:dude:


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Wolfy, The Bride is excellent, I got to get one, you are a talented and luck man.
Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

pugknows said:


> Wolfy, The Bride is excellent, I got to get one, you are a talented and luck man.
> Rob
> Monster Model Review


Thanks Rob for the compliments and she is a sweet kit and one that is Very well casted IMOP:thumbsup:.Im glad Pete decided to release her to the Aurora Fans:thumbsup:.Now the real luck will come when land my hands on that Original Aurora MOTM sculpt of Godzilla taking apart Toyko tower


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Excellent paint job Wolfie! Really dig the skin tones!


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

Hey Wolfie,
Looks great. I really like the way your painted the dress. And the purple on the base is totally Aurora!

Also cool to see it displayed with the other MOTM kits.
Thanks for posting!
Pete


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> It would help use a little epoxy putty to add a little detail to the shirt area, mcdee. maybe some wrinkles caused by the, ah, underlying sturctures.
> Mark McG.


That's the Beauty of this kit,Mark...Those underlying structures..are (ahem)
ALREADY THERE:woohoo: ...saving me all that epoxy putty:thumbsup:
Thanks for the Tips...oh and Thanks Mark for the POINTERS on how to make the shirt appear shear:thumbsup: ...and I'll keep all you guys ABREAST of the situation.....Time to Nip this in the Bud :wave:
Mcdee
I know ...I know...I can be such a BOOB at times


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

You finished her! WOW!!! She turned out great! I was waiting for you to get her done as I saw the base last week and have been looking for this finished thread!

She really turned out nice and I agree...I hope that we see that MOTM Godzilla by someone who may have it.

Nice job Danny!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Great work as always Dan. You even made the rim around the base a thing of beauty!

Just out of curiosity, did anyone else buy the MOM Mutant when it was in limited release a few years back? Left mine in IL when I moved out west, and my tenants pitched it thinking it was just some kids' toy.
o O
l
0

Horror stories? I got a million of 'em.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work and nice to see her alongside the other MOTM kits!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

wolfman66 said:


> ...yes she is the same scale as the...monster scenes except for the Giant Insect...


Eh? I thought that the Giant Insect, as a Monster Scenes critter, was 1/13 also. I roughly gauged the upper body (from the head to the beginning of the tail) as being 4" long. That would be over 52" - well over four feet - on the "real" thing - a Giant Insect indeed!

Mark McG.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice kit and another great build!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

wolfman66 said:


> Just thought add a group shot of just about all the Aurora MOTM kits.Missing is Ghidorah wich have that is currently in the works


Very impressive Dan :thumbsup: You've got 'em all!... I know a couple of 'What If' kits also exist I've got the Jeff Y kit the Fly...but were there any others?
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Somehow, though, the Bride of Kong doesn't seem like a monster at all...love the kit :thumbsup:... but to put it with all the monsters seems like a crime!
Almost like a misfit!

MMM


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MMM,

Yer complainin' about misfits around *here??!? :freak::freak::freak:*

Mark McGeez, these 'normal' folks got a lotta crust!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Great job, Wolfie! That pic with all the others is fantastic - Now we just need a Kong to go with them.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks guys again for the compliments:thumbsup:


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> Very impressive Dan :thumbsup: You've got 'em all!... I know a couple of 'What If' kits also exist I've got the Jeff Y kit the Fly...but were there any others?
> Mcdee


Very nice job Wolfman,
there was also a resin MOTM Mummy but the guy that was selling them has gone into hiding (reroresin) since he owe's people a lot of kits and money.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I picked up the Fly off of Ebay about a year and a half ago and it took the Seller 5 months to struggle it into the mailbox for me, I had written it off when I was surprised to see it one day, I later found out it was retro resin I had bought it from...too bad they aren't still in the business as this kit (still unmade) is probably one of the best resin kit I've ever seen... not unlike the Bride of Kong...very clean, no flash and a superb parts fit, no bubbles and sculpted by Jeff Yagher...has anyone got the Mummy?
Mcdee


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Mark McGovern said:


> Eh? I thought that the Giant Insect, as a Monster Scenes critter, was 1/13 also. I roughly gauged the upper body (from the head to the beginning of the tail) as being 4" long. That would be over 52" - well over four feet - on the "real" thing - a Giant Insect indeed!
> 
> Mark McG.


You are correct Mr. McG. the Giant Insect is 1/13 scale. As a matter of fact, it was designed to hold the victim in its tail pincers and for Vampirella to sit straddling its neck.

And the whole Monster Scenes 1/13 thing is a marketing ploy, most of the figures scale out to 1/12. Same with the Monsters of the Movies and Prehistoric Scenes. Aurora's marketing department thought it would seem more "scary" if the umber 13 was used.

Gotta love marketing...


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Mr Murph I have one of the 12 Motm Mutant kits from the origianl Aurora Sculpt. Bummer that yours got thrown out tho...

I guess mine is now one of 11.

An important note is that this MOTM Mutant as well as the MOTM Faye are original unproduced AURORAS... The MOTM Fly and MOTM Mummy are "What If" kits.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> Mr Murph I have one of the 12 Motm Mutant kits from the origianl Aurora Sculpt. Bummer that yours got thrown out tho...
> 
> I guess mine is now one of 11.
> 
> An important note is that this MOTM Mutant as well as the MOTM Faye are original unproduced AURORAS... The MOTM Fly and MOTM Mummy are "What If" kits.


Mike you ever want to sell that Mutant let me know:dude:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

gaz91 said:


> Very nice job Wolfman,
> there was also a resin MOTM Mummy but the guy that was selling them has gone into hiding (reroresin) since he owe's people a lot of kits and money.


Thanks and yes Geene did the what if MOTM kits but bought from him once and long story short will not buy from him again.But hoping someone out there in Hobby land will want to part with theres at a reasonable price


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Great work as always Dan! :thumbsup: I got the MOTM Mummy. The one I missed and would like to get is the MOTM The Fly. Keep hoping I'll run across one at WF. 

I'm an all around Aurora monster fan but I've got a soft spot for the MOTM kits. Probably because they were the last Aurora kits I bought as a kid.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Night-Owl said:


> I'm an all around Aurora monster fan but I've got a soft spot for the MOTM kits. Probably because they were the last Aurora kits I bought as a kid.


Thanks Rick and same here and plus they were more detailed than their bigger sized brothers


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...so why DIDN'T Aurora give us an MOTM Mummy?


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

There was a MOTM Mummy being planned. It got as far as a sketch Dave Cockrum did of the Mummy in a tomb stetting.


----------

